# How much are you planning to spend on coffee related purchases in 2017?



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

*How much are you planning on spending on coffee related products in 2017?*​
Less than £350 (I buy my coffee on subscription and have everything else I need)1130.56%Between £350-£1000 (I make coffee at home and sometimes buy from a coffeeshop)1541.67%Between £1000-£2000 (Beans and a new Grinder or HX machine)513.89%Between £2000-£5000 (new Dual Boiler, Grinder and lots of Beans)38.33%Over £5000 (look ma, I bought me a roaster)25.56%


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Taking into account 'everything' related to coffee - how much are you planning on spending in 2017?

What big ticket items might you be tempted to buy if the price was right?

(Descriptions are examples only)


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Hopefully nothing on big ticket items. Around £25pm on beans, and potentially a further "budget" brewed option. (Eg Aeropress) plus consumables at hopefully no more than £40.

For context I'm a married stay at home parent in my early 30s.


----------



## Pearfish (Dec 23, 2016)

I was going to grab a Rocker R58 and new grinder but seen as I'm hoping to move to Canada, I will wait and buy a dual boiler there, 110v and all. May pickup a cheap decent SH espresso machine here then sell on before the move.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Beans, that's all.

It's all about the lovely dark beans.


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

Got most everything I need, but suspect I may upgrade my Compak K3 in 2017 so went for the £350 - 1000 option.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Might get an L1. Maybe.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

£25 - £35 a month on beans. Maybe a grinder upgrade and maybe a machine upgrade if the right ones come along.


----------



## eusty (Dec 6, 2016)

I'm going to try roasting, so just a Gene this year. That is apart from beans, hopefully all green......but we'll see how it goes!


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> Beans, that's all.
> 
> It's all about the lovely dark beans.


Same here


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Less than £350.....

......Unless I get tempted by something interesting


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Hopefully, just beans for me this year. I bought a new HX machine just before xmas 2015 and a Pharos hand grinder around this time last year so they'll do me for this year.

I'd like to upgrade my grinder to a big electric one but funds won't be available this year.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

My big spend was last year but I find I'm still tweaking my set up, swapping things in and out to find the right balance for my personal preferences.

Even though I love my Verona & it's not very old I might buy a Decent Espresso Machine once it matures a little.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I have no doubt that something will appear in 2017 that is far too interesting to resist&#8230;although I might have to sell before I buy to justify buying.


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

Happy with my machine, might be tempted to upgrade my grinder though. Compak E8 / 10 would be ideal, but won't fit, so maybe a Ceado E37s. Just pondering at the minute.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Honestly? No idea...

Mainly just beans each month - though I've made provision in our new kitchen for a future plumbable machine.



















For the minute it keeps my cables tidy on the worktop


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Right here we go....

About 500g of beans a month (£12-15 ish)

Bottled water £1.50 a month

Milk £4 a month

Hardware - Could be a PID for my silvia (£200)

Couple of Filter baskets (£40)

A trip to the London Coffee festival in April = £20

Coffees out per week = £10?


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

Erm... new (to me) machine - rotary pump with pressure profiling, with option to pumb in

Water filter system, probably 3M version...

Aiming for under £2k (should be easily doable once I sell my Brewtus DB and play one off against the other)

Just got to keep an eye on the bargains section....


----------



## Hal.E.Lujah (Aug 19, 2014)

I really want to start the year off by getting a Stag EKG. I'm trying to resist though.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hal.E.Lujah said:


> I really want to start the year off by getting a Stag EKG. I'm trying to resist though.


They are USA only tho aren't they


----------



## Hal.E.Lujah (Aug 19, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> They are USA only tho aren't they


They ship to US and Candada only, but I have family I can get it sent to who will send it on. There are also some services that receive goods and then send them on for you too. All of that is pricey though, adds on about £100. Which is just too much for a kettle when I have the Brewista already.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hal.E.Lujah said:


> They ship to US and Candada only, but I have family I can get it sent to who will send it on. There are also some services that receive goods and then send them on for you too. All of that is pricey though, adds on about £100. Which is just too much for a kettle when I have the Brewista already.


And it will be the wrong voltage


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Already spent £100 on Torr tamper and LM bottomless p/f with olive wood handle


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Probably about 10k on a 3group, couple of grinders and some batch equipment for work and a couple of K for home.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> And it will be the wrong voltage


Mmmmmmmm that reminds me a few years ago I bought an American version of a Glass Cutting Jigsaw thingy...plus a bloody great 240-120 adaptor/transformer to run it (because doing that and paying duty plus international delivery was by far cheaper than buying the UK 240v version)

If I dig that out I wonder if I could "justify" buying some weird and wonderful Septic kit?


----------

